# New Calibration/Connection soundcard



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi i have attached screen shots of my soundcard

I will using the ASIO drivers

1. What are the connections needed for soundcard calibration?

2. The sample rate is set by default to 44.1,but goes up as far as 48, which one should i use?

3. Which dials/buttons should be adjusted/pushed?

Thanks in advance.

View attachment Steinberg C1 rear and front panel.zip


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Phillips said:


> 1. What are the connections needed for soundcard calibration?


A standard 1/4”-to- 1/4" TS cable looped between the input and output. :T



Phillips said:


> 3. Which dials/buttons should be adjusted/pushed?


Start with the Input and Master Output set about half-way up. If you can’t get a good level in REW at that setting, increase them as needed

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> A standard 1/4”-to- 1/4" TS cable looped between the input and output. :T
> 
> Start with the Input and Master Output set about half-way up. If you can’t get a good level in REW at that setting, increase them as needed
> 
> ...



Thanks Wayne

Hopefully i have missed something?

There are only headphones, and line outputs in the RCA, don't i need a input, it only has mic inputs XLR?

With the sample rate which one is best, 44.1 or 48?

Also the buffer which is the best setting?

Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Those XLR input connections can accept a TS or TRS plug also. The line out connections on the CI 1 are TRS, not RCA.

Turn the mix knob all the way around to DAW.

Use the highest ASIO buffer settings and 48kHz.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Thanks Wayne
> 
> Hopefully i have missed something?
> 
> There are only headphones, and line outputs in the RCA, don't i need a input, it only has mic inputs XLR?


As John noted, the XLR jacks also accept 1/4" plugs, as explained in Item #4 of your attachment. :T


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Those XLR input connections can accept a TS or TRS plug also. The line out connections on the CI 1 are TRS, not RCA.
> 
> Turn the mix knob all the way around to DAW.
> 
> Use the highest ASIO buffer settings and 48kHz.



Thanks John

The outputs are TRS is there a adapter i can use *successfully *e.g. TRS to RCA to connect to the receiver?

Great program John, want to get this setup properly.

Thanks for your support over the year.

Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> As John noted, the XLR jacks also accept 1/4" plugs, as explained in Item #4 of your attachment. :T
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne, got a bit confused with the universal of connections.

Something i have got to know is that Steinberg is part of Yamaha.

Thank you for your support

Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi 
In the *ASIO setting in the computer (Vista), *for the Latency which setting should i use? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi attached is my attempt to make the sound card calibration for the Steinberg C1

There was clipping and there was no difference when i adjusted the input & master levels on the Steinberg.

I am using the ASIO in the Steinberg C1(Yamaha), selected in REW preferences, input & output.

Connections were between L1 input to L1 output

Buffer in REW 12dbs

48 sample rate in both REW and Steinberg

I tried different input & output

The mixer is turned all the way around to DAW

I am using Vista laptop

Can someone please help.

Thanks in advance

View attachment Steinberg Soundcard Calibration.zip


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You should be able to turn down the input gain and Master level enough to avoid clipping. For ASIO latency pick a high value.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> You should be able to turn down the input gain and Master level enough to avoid clipping. For ASIO latency pick a high value.



I have tried this and made no difference what so ever.

The ASIO i have choosen 2048 (highest setting). I also tried a 768 but exactly the same.

Is there any setting in Vista that might be the problem?

The "Sound" in the control panel the laptop soundcard etc is set to "Default".

Anything i can send please request.

Thanks again


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Phillips,
Are you showing a strong signal level in the input level meter when calibrating?

Your measurement file in post 9 indicates there is no REW soundcard input or output channel selected. You may want to review the REW soundcard settings to assure they match up with your loopback connections.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

jtalden said:


> Phillips,
> Are you showing a strong signal level in the input level meter when calibrating?.



Thanks for your reply

Yes all the way to the top, no matter how little or more i adjusted the master or input level there was no difference.




jtalden said:


> Your measurement file in post 9 indicates there is no REW soundcard input or output channel selected. You may want to review the REW soundcard settings to assure they match up with your loopback connections.



They were showing when i was calibrating. Something i made sure off, i changed to the Right channel then back with no differerence.

When i tried something else a box appeared saying "no input siginal" but that attempt wasn't included in post 9mdat file.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried using the Java drivers instead of ASIO?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Have you tried using the Java drivers instead of ASIO?



Hi John yes it tried the Java last night, had to change from 48 to 41 sample rate, but it did work, although not very flat and no pop up saying the gain varies.

I would prefer to use the ASIO drivers.

If the ASIO (Steinberg C1) appears in the preferences does this mean that i have loaded them properly?

Is there a setting in Vista that needs changing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There have been a couple of instances of ASIO drivers not working with REW, this might be another. If the driver provides any control over the sample word length (16 bit, 24 bit etc) it would be worth trying different settings to see if that helps, otherwise use the Java drivers.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> There have been a couple of instances of ASIO drivers not working with REW, this might be another. If the driver provides any control over the sample word length (16 bit, 24 bit etc) it would be worth trying different settings to see if that helps, otherwise use the Java drivers.



Thanks John 

Where do i make the settings/adjustments and what to?

I have attached print screen of the settings.
Also i have attached a mdat file of the Java measurements (with 48 sample rate), although no pop up, still doesn't look right.

Is there anything i could do for you to try and see where the problem is?

There was someone that started a thread about the Steinberg C! *"Sweep Measurement- Soundcard Calibration"* that didn't seem to have a problem. I have posted back to that person with some questions, maybe if there was something that i haven't asked you possibly might like to add.

I would like to use the ASIO.

Thank in advance

View attachment Steinberg Print Screen.zip

View attachment Steinberg Soundcard Calibration 3.zip



Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The soundcard cal result with the Java drivers looks perfect. Don't see any sign of word length settings in the ASIO control panel screen shot so can't suggest anything else to try there.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> The soundcard cal result with the Java drivers looks perfect. Don't see any sign of word length settings in the ASIO control panel screen shot so can't suggest anything else to try there.



Is there anyway i can get the ASIO drivers working?

Can i send/do anything to help?

I tried the ASIO on another laptop (XP) and same happened.

If i sent the ASIO drivers setup to you would this help?

Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You could try ASIO4All instead of the Steinberg driver.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> You could try ASIO4All instead of the Steinberg driver.




Sorry John i meant is there any way i can get the Steinberg ASIO driver working?

Can i send the Steinberg ASIO drivers for you to look/try?

I would have thought that Steinberg (Yamaha) who i understand started the ASIO drivers would work?

Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW's ASIO interface is a 3rd party component, JAsioHost. The author did make an update last year, which in principle should not affect things, but I'll include the latest ASIO code in the next REW beta just in case.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> REW's ASIO interface is a 3rd party component, JAsioHost. The author did make an update last year, which in principle should not affect things, but I'll include the latest ASIO code in the next REW beta just in case.



Thanks John

Will this solve the problem?

When do you think the update willl be?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Will this solve the problem?


No idea, I thought it would have been abundantly clear by now that I don't know what the problem is so how could I know what might fix it?



> When do you think the update willl be?


Sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> No idea, I thought it would have been abundantly clear by now that I don't know what the problem is so how could I know what might fix it?
> 
> Sometime in the next couple of weeks.



Hi John thank you very much for trying to help, really appreciate it.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi John i tried the new Beta 12 & 13 and i can't stop the clipping or control it with the input and output.

Thanks in advance


----------

